# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Liquid zombie a Lucid Dream 11-1-08

## Caradon

Liquid zombie
A Lucid Dream
 
The first thing I remember is that I'm behind some short concrete wall. There is some kind of military battle going on. I have this huge machine gun on a rotating tri pod. I have the gun turned all the way to the right and I'm firing down a road, at some target that is beyond my line of vision. I can't see that far down the road because there is a building to my right that is blocking the view. But I know attackers are coming from that direction. So I'm just firing all out down the road.

I end up spraying the wall of the building to my right with bullets, and I'm Lucid for just a second here. When  the bullets hit the wall small chunks of concrete are broken off, and they spray me like shrapnel. I'm aware I'm dreaming and I think about how fascinatingly realistic the effect is. I even feel sharp points of pain where I'm hit. Nothing real uncomfortable though.And I look forward to describing this in my dream journal. 

Still must have been a fairly low level of Lucidity though, because I forget about it right away,  for now, and jump back into the action. I jump over the wall I'm hiding behind.(Not sure why.) And I begin to make my way in the direction of the attackers. But as soon as I do I see this man come running at me with his arm back, like he is going to throw something at me. I realize he has a grenade!

I jump back behind my wall but the man follows me. I see a hand gun laying there, so I pick it up and begin firing it at the guy as he comes at me. I hit him in the stomach but he does not stop. I keep shooting him all over his body, but he just keeps on coming towards me. I wonder why he is not going down. but even as I wonder this, I see him transform before my eyes. His face becomes an ugly purple color, and he now looks dead. and he has a big afro for a hair do.

I realize that I did kill him, but he died and became a zombie! No wonder he's not falling. And at the same moment I realize he is a zombie, Full Lucidity spontaneously washes over me. It's not anxiety induced, because I really was not all that frightened.
The afro zombie guy is now stumbling towards me in a very zombie like way. And I have this moment of very fascinated joy. Here I am, fully Lucid, face to face with a real zombie! (Well, as real as can be anyway.) I've never seen a zombie while Lucid before. and I'm quite thrilled.

For a moment I wonder if this is going to turn into a major zombie adventure. I then remember what I planned to do if  ever I was Lucid in a zombie dream. I hold out my arm to the zombie and ask, " hey are you hungry? Here have a bite." But when I say this it reminds me of my task to bite off my own finger. 

So I pull my arm back and put my finger in my mouth, and bite down. My finger feels kind of like hard rubber, and I can feel my teeth sinking through it. I almost bite all the way through, but I can't quite get through the last little bit. So I bite down as hard as I possibly can, but I just can't bite completely through it. eventually I give up. (Going to try it again though.)

I look back at the zombie, who is now doing something very odd with his own hand. This is very difficult to describe. But I'll give it my best shot. It's like the skin of his hand begins to peel back on itself, and becomes almost like a liquid  form. his entire arm becomes  this rolling liquid mass of skin, that begins twisting and turning around itself, in very psychedelic patterns. 

I stand there staring at it, I become sort of hypnotized by the ever changing psychedelic mass. My vision begins to get kind of tunnel like. And I notice that things in my peripheral vision are beginning to blur and distort. but the image in front of me remains very clear and vivid, and  is getting bigger all the time. Then I think, " wtf am I doing!" I forcibly make myself look away, and I even shake my head to clear it.

I turn from the zombie and walk away. Everything is back to normal now, but the zombie continues to stumble after me. OK this zombie is starting to become a pest, I think how annoying it will be if it keeps following me trying to grab at me. Time to use a little TK. I begin to reach out with my mind, intending to send it flying away.But just then I wake up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome dream, Caradon. Cool that it was an intense war dream that just turned supernatural like that. I like that the zombie was still stumbling after you, in the end.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Caradon

> Awesome dream, Caradon. Cool that it was an intense war dream that just turned supernatural like that. I like that the zombie was still stumbling after you, in the end.



 Hey Oneironaut! Just noticed your post here.  ::?: 

 Thanks, too bad I didn't get a chance to take care of that zombie in the end though  :Sad:

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

Caradon I must say I really enjoy reading about your dreams. I can't wait to improve my dream recall and start getting lucid more so I can share mine :/

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon I must say I really enjoy reading about your dreams. I can't wait to improve my dream recall and start getting lucid more so I can share mine :/



Oh, Hi 44CalibreSunlight.  :smiley:   Sorry about the late reply. 

Thanks for reading my dreams, and I'm glad you enjoy them. Good luck on your Lucidity, I hope to see some of your Lucids too. Ive been trying to better my frequency lately as well. I had a couple form June that I should have posted in the Gallery, but never got around to copying the links. 

Thanks again.  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> I stand there staring at it, I become sort of hypnotized by the ever changing psychedelic mass. My vision begins to get kind of tunnel like. And I notice that things in my peripheral vision are beginning to blur and distort. but the image in front of me remains very clear and vivid, and  is getting bigger all the time. Then I think, " wtf am I doing!" I forcibly make myself look away, and I even shake my head to clear it.



That kind of tunnel vision is an important and fundamental form of dream control.  Not because it's something you have to consciously use, but because it happens naturally in dreams, so learning to take advantage of it really helps with control.

Awesome that you managed to break free of it, because it can be a trap if you're not aware of it happening.   Learning to use it allows you to stop things from growing out of control by stopping it, or being able to grow things you want in the dream.

Turning your back on it was an awesome move on your part as well!

----------


## Caradon

> That kind of tunnel vision is an important and fundamental form of dream control.  Not because it's something you have to consciously use, but because it happens naturally in dreams, so learning to take advantage of it really helps with control.
> 
> Awesome that you managed to break free of it, because it can be a trap if you're not aware of it happening.   Learning to use it allows you to stop things from growing out of control by stopping it, or being able to grow things you want in the dream.
> 
> Turning your back on it was an awesome move on your part as well!




Thanks Cusp.

 You know, I've seen you mention stuff like that before. But I had forgotten about that experience to compare it to. That would be good to control it. I'll have to try and keep that on my mind when I get Lucid so I can watch for similar things happening.   Now that I think about it, that's kind of how tornadoes form in my dreams. Every time I look up at a dark cloudy sky in my dreams, the clouds will start churning and reaching towards the ground, to form a monster tornado. Sometimes multiple ones.

----------


## dreamscaper22

cool......ive always wanted alucid zombie.  except itwas an apocolypse and there were more of them.  so well done

----------


## Caradon

> cool......ive always wanted alucid zombie.  except itwas an apocolypse and there were more of them.  so well done



Hey dreamscaper. 

 Thanks.

 I know what you mean. That would be so awesome to be Lucid in a major zombie adventure dream. I have not had a good one of those for a while.

----------


## Crazytalk

"I begin to reach out with my mind, intending to send it flying away.But just then I wake up. "  I think the reason why you couldnt do something such as a "force" push out of no were is because your lucid dreaming skill isnt such to a level were you can belieave it is possible. When you realize your in a pure lucid state - belieave that you can do ANYTHING - for the catholics - belieave that your god and your world is your jurisdiction - very awesome dream - i loved reading it

----------

